# Oblivion just stopped working??



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

Hey Everybody,

I recently became heavily addicted to Oblivion (shortly after getting my computer out of a two month heitus of random hangs. So anyways, I was trying to go back to Kvatch to continue onto the main quest and I have encountered problems nonstop since. I had already been there, even gone into Oblivion with no problems recently. However, now I just had to get near the gate and my computer would reboot.

So that was rather annoying, so I went to the Oblivion forums and they told me to get 1.1 patch. Well, I did and it patched fine (or so I thought) However, the issue wasnt resolved. It still rebooted the computer upon nearing the Kvatch Oblivion gate. However, this time there was a twist.

After my computer restarted, i figured I woul get on Oblivion and just mess around. Oh but I was mistaken, the game wont even load past the logos now. The farthest it has gotten was getting to the loading screen then showing no progress. I have to shut the machine down before Oblivion minimizes.

I dont know whats up, can anybody offer advice?


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

Well I reinstalled the game and my 1 mod like they had been before the patch and now the only save that won't load is the one that was after the 1.1 patch.

However, this doesnt solve the problem since the game still wont let me finish the DB quest  or the main Quest ( cant go to Lucien Lachance's fort and attack the skeletal guards and can't look at the Oblivion gate without the game crashing ) But like I said, even aftre the patch they still didn't work.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

so i see you are the one who allways brags about the game huh 

so what are the minimum requirements for the game?


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

http://www.elderscrolls.com/games/oblivion_faq.htm

Probably too much for you to handle, read slowly


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

got it , i can run that game pice of cake on my home built it will probly even run on my dell


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

lol yea right Look at the required video card, and no one runs Oblivion like a piece of cake, it is one the most resource intensive games ever developed

Only a 4000 dollar Dell could dream of running Oblivion

And if you are reading the minimum you might as well not be reading


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

my home built was over 5,000


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

Oooooh can i touch it?

Just because its expensive doesnt mean its good, got the specs handy? My system cost me under 1k and runs Oblivion at high.


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

May I ask who you are and why you came in and spammed this thread with a perverted message?


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

iLLegaL89 said:


> "--- removed ---"
> 
> lol


 hmm thats what you think

Mod edit: Next time, please don't quote the offending message.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Illegal 89 I have removed your offensive post 

You have been given a 48 hour ban for that please do not repeat it


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks :up: Dvk


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

titanania said:


> lol yea right Look at the required video card, and no one runs Oblivion like a piece of cake, it is one the most resource intensive games ever developed
> 
> Only a 4000 dollar Dell could dream of running Oblivion
> 
> And if you are reading the minimum you might as well not be reading


Lets not get carried away here, I paid no where near $4000 for my Dell (flame away but its treated me well since getting it). I have a mid range comp by their standards and it runs Oblivion at med-high settings as flawlessly as anyone else with similar specs. I have teh occasional crashes but even people with top of the line gameing rigs are suffering those.


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

If you wanted it removed South, why did you quote it?


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

What kind of Dell did you get that has a video card that will run Oblivion, all of the mid range Dells Ive seen have got onboard

And the crashes are just because Oblivion itself is rather glitchy


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

titanania, are you still having your crash problems? The DB quest line is really buggy and I had to use cheats to reinsert characters into the game as well as get out of a cut scene loop I was caught in.
As far as Lachance goes ... you can't get in through the front door, there is another way in that you need to find.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

It's a dim8400 click on the comp by my name for its specs (which are as ordered)


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

Is there a reason that I cant go in the fort's front door? (bug?) Or is it part of the quest that I missed? I knew the DB quest line was glitchy but I still really like it

And since the reinstall I have stayed clear of Lachance's fort and Kvatch. I didnt want to go thru that again so soon


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

Dell built that system?  Thats not midrange for them by a long shot


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

titanania said:


> Dell built that system?  Thats not midrange for them by a long shot


they built it, I chose it. Started with the best base I could afford then added the parts I felt would benifit me best with what money I had left.


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

That seems odd that Dell would put together that system for less than their own setup gaming rigs which go for around 3 grand


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

titanania said:


> Is there a reason that I cant go in the fort's front door? (bug?) Or is it part of the quest that I missed? .....


Its part of the quest you missed, and I agree with you. Even with its bugs the DB questline is the best sequence of any RPG that I have ever played. I won't spoil it by telling you how to get in there .... but its not hard, don't miss the obvious clues.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

titanania said:


> Oooooh can i touch it?
> 
> Just because its expensive doesnt mean its good, got the specs handy? My system cost me under 1k and runs Oblivion at high.


sure : 
MOBO-Intel BOXD975XBXLKR Socket T (LGA 775) Intel 975X ATX Intel Motherboard 
CPU-Intel Core 2 Extreme X6800 Conroe 2.93GHz 4M sharing L2 Cache LGA 775 Processor 
GPU(x2)-ATI 100-505097 FireGL X3 256MB 256-bit GDDR3 AGP 4X/8X Video Card - OEM 
Sound CARD-Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeMusic 7.1 Channels 24-bit 96KHz PCI Interface Sound Card 
Hard Drives-Western Digital Raptor X WD1500AHFD 150GB 10,000 RPM 16MB Cache Serial ATA150 Hard dirve
RAM-mushkin High-Performance 1GB 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 667 (PC2 5300) Desktop Memory Drive - (x4) 
Moniter-BenQ FP202W Black 20.1" 8ms DVI Widescreen LCD Monitor 300 cd/m2 600:1 
AUDIO-Creative GigaWorks S750 700 Watts 7.1 Speaker 
POWER-ENERMAX Liberty ELT620AWT ATX12V 620W Power Supply 90V~265V (Auto Adjusted) UL, cUL, TUV, CB 
CASE-GIGABYTE 3D AURORA GZ-FSCA1-ANB Black Aluminum ATX Full Tower Computer Case

is that all you need to know? are you jealous yet?


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

titanania said:


> That seems odd that Dell would put together that system for less than their own setup gaming rigs which go for around 3 grand


I watched their site for almost two months untill a "deal" came up that I felt worth starting with (free 512 ram, free vid card upgrade and a free DVD ROM I couldn't have cared less about) in the end under $2000 canadian


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

southparkxp101 said:


> sure :
> MOBO-Intel BOXD975XBXLKR Socket T (LGA 775) Intel 975X ATX Intel Motherboard
> CPU-Intel Core 2 Extreme X6800 Conroe 2.93GHz 4M sharing L2 Cache LGA 775 Processor
> GPU(x2)-ATI 100-505097 FireGL X3 256MB 256-bit GDDR3 AGP 4X/8X Video Card - OEM
> ...


Stop bragging south ...... no need to make me feel impotent


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

sorry i would be ahsamed if i put my dells specs on here


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

I'm not ashamed, what I have works reasonably well and I don't possess the knowledge nor time to learn how to build one on my own (nor the money to risk on the parts I may destroy).

Believe it or not what I chose as a base was recomended to me by the boys that do the maintenance on our computers at work. In their words "Stay way from the $500 systems or you will get a $500 system" 

am I going to have to start bashing Halo again?


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

yea my dell way 1,100 and i hate it , biggest waste of my money


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

your lucky you have that program thats ill i will say


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

southparkxp101 said:


> your lucky you have that program thats ill i will say


program? what program?  
I just took note of a post NOYB made helping someone else out and discovered I already had all that was necissary to make silly little animated gifs .... anyone could do the same


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

then how and what are you using to do it?


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

Well in my experience Dell just uses bad parts, but yours doesnt seem to be, so Im glad your in Cyrodil

South, those specs you listed are for a bleeding edge machine.

For example, the 20.1" inch monitor is almost double in price from the 19", why would you get that?
And dont get me started on the price steps on Intel processors....


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

photoshop 6 to make the image and imageready (which installs with photoshop) to animate it.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

The issue as I see it with Dell is .... if you buy cheap from them then you get cheap parts. That and parts tend to be propriatory (meaning you need their stuff to fit in their stuff) so you need to buy overpriced parts from them to upgrade. But that may be changing, I know that the power supply, soundcard, ram and videocard I'm using can all be replaced with parts bought elsewhere.


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

Then they must be changing.

All the Dells I have dealt with in the past would only take overpriced Dell parts

This accurately describes what I have felt like doing to Dells from past experience: http://www.ctrlaltdel-online.com/comic.php?d=20021109


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

I may have just been lucky but I'm close to a year old now .... NO ISSUES

now wheres some wood to knock on?


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

titanania said:


> Well in my experience Dell just uses bad parts, but yours doesnt seem to be, so Im glad your in Cyrodil
> 
> South, those specs you listed are for a bleeding edge machine.
> 
> ...


 what do you mean by bleeding edge?


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

my pc was built on 8-15-05 and is the biggest POS ive ever seen and if anyone who works under the dell name , that company SUCKS:down: 




i got the 20.1 in because it was a good deal like 249.00


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

Never mind, South.

I was referring to the huge price jumps parts make when you go from really good to "top of the line"

Example: http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=80859-OP vs.http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=80860

Over 100 price jump with less than a 300 MHz speed difference


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

Btw, darque, could you give me a push in the right direction about Lachance's situation you never answered my previously posted question.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

i paid 900 for the extreme cpu


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

So in that case:

http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=80861 vs http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=80862


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

If you are to the point of terying to get into Lachances private sanctuary



Spoiler



Against the wall at the NW corner of the fort is a large dead tree.

did you look around that?


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

Yes I am

So let me get this straight, Im not supposed to go in the front door? Hence why the game crashes whenever I do?

So not going in the front door will make it so that I don't crash?


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

no, the crash is a bug ..... not one I experienced. but the front door is nearly impossible to get in through. Things have to be set into motion in a specefic sequence to do it. The alternate way is very easy when you find it

I also never experienced the Kvatch Gate crash bug, I can't think of a way around that at all.


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

I was afraid you were going to say that...

Thanks for the hint with the other one though, Darque


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

theres always a chance its related to your "tweaped" settings. Maybe tweaper is affecting things. Try to get past it with the optomizer disabled.

Oh yeah is this the "has to be closed to advance the main quest gate" or is it just one of the earlier random gates? if its a random one just stay away from it, oblivion plains are just a boring aside in the game anyway


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

Like shut it off completely? Even the dual core CPU thing? If Tweaper was the issue, why was I able to go to Kvatch the first time and go into the gate before being driven out by the badass daedra? Tweaper was on then


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

I don't know what tweaper does to the game, it was just a guess. I thought it might be an easy thing to turn off untill you get past that one point .. then turn it back on nextr time you play


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

Ill give it a try its easy to shut off


----------

